# fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_6 requires the userland sources to be installed



## olafz (Mar 10, 2010)

```
# cd /usr/ports/emulators/open-vm-tools-nox11/
[root@betsy /usr/ports/emulators/open-vm-tools-nox11]# make install
===>  Installing for open-vm-tools-nox11-217847_1
===>   open-vm-tools-nox11-217847_1 depends on executable: mount_fusefs - not found
===>    Verifying install for mount_fusefs in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod
===>  fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p1.20080208_6 requires the userland sources to be installed. Set SRC_BASE if it is not in /usr/src.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-kmod.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/open-vm-tools-nox11.
```

What does this mean?

Olaf


----------



## Zare (Mar 10, 2010)

It means exactly that. You need to have userland sources in /usr/src
sysinstall -> configure -> distributions -> src -> all -> ok.


----------



## olafz (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh, ok. All this just to get some VMware tools running. ;-)


----------

